# Wirklich dichte Regenjacke gesucht



## epson54 (12. August 2012)

Hi, meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Regenjacken (Tchibo, Aldi, Noname) waren alle negativ. Ich suche eine, die wirklich hält, was sie verspricht. Welche Marken/Modelle sind empfehlenswert und auf Härte geprüft? Wieviel Geld muss ich ca. ausgeben?


----------



## hnx (12. August 2012)

Wenns wirklich dicht sein soll, dann holst dir die Plastikkondome, die im RR-Sport benutzt werden. Ist halt einfach nur Plastik in KÃ¶rperform geschnitten. Da bisst dann halt von innen nass solltest du schwitzen.
Andernfalls bist du fÃ¼r eine nicht-reduzierte Regenjacke (minimal atmend, wasserdicht, minimales PackmaÃ) ab 100â¬ dabei, fÃ¼r Funktionsjacken (besser atmend, wasserdicht, schlechtes PackmaÃ) mit Membran ab ~150â¬.

Das meiste Wasser lÃ¤uft eh Ã¼ber den Helm, am Hals in die Jacke rein.

Wenn du sagst welches Budget und Kategorie, dann kann man dir vielleicht auch eine konkrete Jacke empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (12. August 2012)

google mal wassersÃ¤ule 

Btw: von wikipedia:

Wasserdichtheit

Die WassersÃ¤ule ist auch eine MaÃeinheit, um die Wasserdichtigkeit z. B. von technischen Geweben (Zelte, Funktions- und Regenbekleidung) anzugeben.

Die DIN EN 20811:1992, auch ISO 811 genannt, regelt die Methode zur Bestimmung des Widerstandes gegen das Durchdringen von Wasser. DurchzufÃ¼hren ist folgender âHydrostatischer Wasserdruckversuchâ: Die AuÃenseite des Materials wird dem Wasser ausgesetzt. Der Wasserdruck beginnt bei Null und steigt um 10 mm pro Sekunde. Gemessen wird die Zeit, bis der dritte Tropfen auf der Oberseite zu sehen ist bzw. der der Zeit entsprechende Druck, der Ã¼blicherweise in Millimeter WassersÃ¤ule angegeben wird.

Nach der europÃ¤ischen Norm EN 343:2003 (âSchutzkleidung gegen Regenâ) ist ein Produkt mit WassersÃ¤ule ab 800 mm âwasserdicht (Klasse 2)â und ab 1.300 mm âwasserdicht (Klasse 3)â. Die EidgenÃ¶ssische MaterialprÃ¼fungs- und Forschungsanstalt (EMPA) in St. Gallen in der Schweiz geht davon aus, dass ein Funktionsmaterial ab einer WassersÃ¤ule von 4.000 mm wasserdicht ist. Beim Sitzen auf feuchtem Untergrund wird ein Druck aufgebaut, der ca. 2.000 mm WassersÃ¤ule entspricht. Beim Knien in der Hocke drÃ¼cken schon ca. 4.800 mm WassersÃ¤ule auf die Bekleidung.

Oberzelte gelten ab 1.500 mm und ZeltbÃ¶den ab 2.000 mm nach DIN als wasserdicht.




Also, ab WassersÃ¤ule 2000 schreibt der Hersteller wasserdicht drauf, ceplex (leichte Vaude Jacken z.B. Sky Fly) hat 25 000, Gore Paclite 28 000, sympatex auf 30 0000. Das sind einfach Welten.


----------



## Yeti666 (12. August 2012)

Diese Jacke  http://www.norrona.com/Products/4304-12/bitihorn-dri1-jacket-m
ist bei mir und auch im Bergsportladen meines Vertrauens im harten Einsatz. Der Maßstab seit langem, nicht billig, nicht günstig sondern derzeit das Beste auf dem Markt.


----------



## hnx (12. August 2012)

"Das beste auf dem Markt."

So was trauen sich nicht mal die Bike Bravos zu schreiben.


----------



## epson54 (12. August 2012)

Danke. Ich ahnte schon, dass es teuer wird. Aber, wie wir hier im Norden sagen: "Nützja nix!"


----------



## chris4711 (12. August 2012)

Meine ist ganz OK. Ca. eine Std. wasserdicht bei strömendem Regen. Dann macht die Membran komplett 'dicht' und es ist nicht mehr viel mit Atmungsaktivität > wenn ich weiterhin ordentlich strample, schwitzt man innen 'etwas' mehr als es außen schüttet. Das dieser Effekt irgendwann zwangsweise eintreten wird, war mir vor dem Kauf der Jacke klar. Die Jacke ist lt. Hersteller leider nicht als Weltbeste deklariert - da durfte ich ja nicht mehr erwarten 
Anschließend (ich schätze ca. nach insgesamt 1,5 Std. - hab nie ganz exakt drauf geachtet) gibt das madeinchinastöffchen (aus welchen Fasern es auch immer sein mag) völlig auf und man sollte je nach Jahreszeit ungefähr berücksichtigen wann man am Ziel ankommt weil dann wirds richtig, richtig nass


----------



## Erich17 (13. August 2012)

Ich würde diese hier empfehlen. Sogar reduziert - noch alle Grösssen lieferbar.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k752/a43941/path-jacke-rot.html


----------



## Saitex (13. August 2012)

Ich kann dir die Vaude Men's Escape Bike Jacket III empfehlen. Da kommt kein Tropfen durch!


----------



## CrossX (13. August 2012)

Ich habe auch eine Vaude. Weiß das Modell nicht, aber ich weiß das sie sauteuer war. Jenseits der 280 Euro. 
Die ist zwar stundenlang dicht, aber wenn man im Regen fährt, schwitzt man und der Schweiß kann einfach nicht mehr abtransportiert werden, wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit außerhalb der Jacke zu hoch ist. Man ist dann zwar vorm Regen geschützt, aber schwitzt sich tot.


----------



## Matschgo (13. August 2012)

Wenns dicht sein soll mindestens 2-Layer Gore Tex, besser 3-Layer... dann wirds teuer.
Guck dich bei Mammut um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Action77 (13. August 2012)

Genau, dann sind auch schnell mal 500â¬ fÃ¤llig


----------



## hnx (13. August 2012)

Wenn du Goretex kaufst spielt die Marke keine Rolle, da immer die gleiche Membran verwendet wird. Da würde ich dann nach speziellen biketauglichen Features schauen.


----------



## thierminsterD (14. August 2012)

AGU aus den Niederlande:

Zwar nur niedrige Coolnessfaktor, dafür aber hohe Gebrauchswert, vor allem für Täglich-Fahrer. Langjährige Erfahrung, speziell in Sachen Regenkleidung. Empfehlung vielleicht Model "Secco Condom" (heisst wirklich so).


----------



## kommando99 (17. August 2012)

Preistipp für eine hochwertige 3-Lagen-Jacke mit guter Membran: Rab Momentum. Schnitt taugt fürs Biken und der eVent-Membran wird nachgesagt atmungsaktiver als Gore-Tex zu sein. Gewicht geht für den Preis auch in Ordnung. Ich überlege mir gerade ob ich mir noch zusätzlich zu meiner Haglöfs eine kaufe. Ist einfach ein super Teil.

e:gibt's hier sogar noch reduziert in M und XXL: http://www.bergfreunde.de/rab-momentum-jacket-hardshelljacke/


----------



## Mic_ha (18. August 2012)

Mammut-Softshell geht auch immer. gute Wassersäule und sehr leichte Jacken. Haben allerdings ihren Preis. (von 100 reduziert bis 300 UVP).


----------



## kommando99 (18. August 2012)

Softshell ist schön und gut. Bis mir mein Ultimate Hoddy (von Mammut - super geile Jacke) gestohlen wurden, hatte ich den quasi immer an, sobald es kein T-Shirt Wetter war. Aber wenn man eine richtige Regenjacke sucht, ist das eigentlich keine Option. Schwerer, voluminöser, weniger wasserdicht und je nach Model auch wärmer als eine 2/3-Lagen-Jacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (18. August 2012)

Und auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen. Im Motorradbereich gibts jede Menge dichter Regenjacken, auch in atmungsaktiv und oftmals günstiger (trotzdem nicht billig).


----------



## swift daddy (19. August 2012)

Ich hab die T3000 von Jeantex, sehr leichte, wind- und wasserdichte Jacke, die auch locker in die Trickot-Tasche passt; hÃ¤lt auch recht warm, meist reicht ein kurzes Trickot drunter (also im FrÃ¼hjahr und Herbst). Hat mich bisher noch durch jeden heftigen Regenschauer trocken durchgebracht

Kostenpunkt: 75â¬ im Ausverkauf, normalerweise 100â¬


----------



## rauschs (19. August 2012)

Hallo

Sorry für ev. spam - ohne dafür extra einen neuen thread zu eröffnen:

Mich würden Erfahrungen von Teilnehmern von bike Marathons bei Regen interessieren (+/- fünf Stunden). Was hat sich bewährt bei Regen? Regenjacke wg. Schwitzen wohl nur bedingt!? Kurze Regenhose? Schutz für die Schuhe? Klar, nass wird man so oder so - oder gar keine "speziellen" Vorkehrungen?

Merci und Gruss


----------



## swift daddy (20. August 2012)

kommt immer drauf an wie kalt es ist und wie viel es regnet. Wenn kalt und viel Regen, dann schon ne lange Regenjacke

Wenn etwas wärmer, langt für mich ne ärmellose Weste, je nach Kälte/Wärme Armlinge und Beinlinge ... extra Regenhose oder Überschuhe sind eigentlich überflüssig, weil nach kurzer Zeit eh durchnässt. Wenn's nass ist (also mit vielen Pfützen) aber nicht mehr/ganz wenig regnet sind Seal-Skinz-Socken ganz praktisch (also aus meinem persönlichen Empfinden) ... ansonsten gibt's für Regen noch so Helm-Überzieher, da hab' ich aber noch keine pers. Erfahrung mit gemacht


----------



## Nepumuk. (20. August 2012)

Noch so generell zu Regenjacken:

Es kommt meistens (außer bei den ganz günstigen) nicht auf die Wassersäule sondern auf die Atmusaktivität der Membran an. 
Undicht sind die Jacken meist nur an den Nähten. Diese Sollte man sich vor dem Kauf ganz genau anschauen.
Auch würde ich zu hinterlegten oder geschützten Reisverschlüssen raten, da diese mit der Zeit auch undicht werden können.


----------



## Kesselkutscher (23. August 2012)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...fe4c63e9/iXS-Chinook-Regenjacke-Mod-2012.html


----------



## Baitman (23. August 2012)

Ich habe eine Jacke von Bergans "Anatomic"

Sie hat 2 1/2 oder 3 Lagen, Stretch Material, guter Schnitt zum biken, lange Arme und RÃ¼cken lÃ¤nger

http://www.aufundab-online.de/Bergans-Anatomic-LW-XL-black 
Bei diesem shop fÃ¼r 130,- zu haben, da wÃ¼rd ich an eurer Stelle gleich anrufen, kostet normalerweise fast 300,-, ist aber mittlerweile aus dem Programm...

Dermizaxâ¢-Technologie 

Das Prinzip:

Die ultradÃ¼nne Membran nutzt die beweglichen PolymermolekÃ¼le, um SchweiÃ in Dampfform an der Innenseite des Laminats effektiv zu absorbieren. Die Feuchtigkeit wird anschlieÃend schnell durch das Laminat gepresst und verdampft an der AuÃenseite. Da die Dermizaxâ¢-Membran keine Mikroporen hat, kÃ¶nnen diese auch nicht durch Schmutz verstopft werden. Die Membran kann ihre einzigartige Funktion also auch nach langjÃ¤hrigem, intensivem Gebrauch bewahren.  


Bei hohem AktivitÃ¤tsniveau oder hohen Temperaturen erhÃ¶ht sich die Geschwindigkeit der MolekÃ¼le, wodurch die AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t (Feuchtigkeitstransport) zunimmt. Bei geringer AktivitÃ¤t wird die Geschwindigkeit der MolekÃ¼le reduziert, um keine KÃ¶rperwÃ¤rme entweichen zu lassen. 

Der Aufbau des Gewebes:

Bei 3-Lagen-Dermizaxâ¢ handelt es sich um ein textiles Gewebe, das aus drei Schichten besteht, die zusammenlaminiert wurden. FÃ¼r die Ã¤uÃerste Schicht werden Mikrofasern verwendet. In der Mitte liegt die Dermizaxâ¢-Membran, die die Wasserdichtigkeit und den Feuchtigkeitstransport gewÃ¤hrleistet. Ganz innen (zum KÃ¶rper hin) schÃ¼tzt eine Textilschicht aus Netzfutter die Membran und sorgt fÃ¼r zusÃ¤tzliche StrapazierfÃ¤higkeit.


----------



## Phantom Lord (23. August 2012)

Ich habe die RAB Bergen mit eVent und die Jacke ist super solange die richtig gepflegt wird, die hat mich in den ersten 3 Jahren nie im Stich gelassen bei gar keine Pflege außer mal auswaschen und so. Der Nachteil bei eVent ist die Beschichtung die wenn einmal weg die Undichtigkeiten beginnen. Für den leichten Regenschauer taugt die allemal noch aber die nächste Jacke wird ein Berghaus Arctic Gemini.

http://www.outdoor-magazin.com/jacken/test-rab-bergen.186395.3.htm
http://www.unterwegs.biz/funktionsjacke-berghaus_outdoor-potm.html


----------



## hackspechtchen (23. August 2012)

Man sollte sich noch Gedanken darüber machen, ob man die Jacke mit oder ohne Rucksack benutzt. Gerade ganz leichte (sauteure) Membran-Jacken kann man mit Rucksäcken sehr einfach kaputt machen.

Globetrotter (ein Outdoor-Händler mit Ladengeschäften und Onlineshop) schreibt bei seinen angebotenen Jacken dazu, ob und für wie schweres Gepäck sie geeignet sind.

Ich persönlich benutze billigste Regenkleidung aus dem Motorradbereich. Einfach zu Hein Gericke, Polo oder Louis und dort nach Regensachen schauen. Da gibts einfache Plastikjacken und -hosen, -handschuhe und -überschuhe, kostet keine 25 Euro. Die Sachen sind absolut wasser- und winddicht, können sehr platzsparend gepackt werden, Gewicht ist so lala und wenn sie mal kaputt gehen, ist bei den Preisen kein Geheule angesagt.
Nachteil: Man muss sich überlegen, ob es genug regnet, die Sachen anzuziehen. Bei wenig Regen kann es sonst beispielsweise vorkommen, dass man sich in den Plastikklamotten nasser schwitzt, als man durch das Wetter geworden wäre. Motorradfahrer bewegen sich auf ihren Maschinen eigentlich nicht sehr viel, da spielt Atmungsaktivität keine so große Rolle. Ich habe jedenfalls schon 8-Stunden-Fahrten mit dem Motorrad im Regen trocken überstanden, dank solcher Billigregenklamotten. Der Schutz vor kaltem Wind ist übrigens auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Erich17 (23. August 2012)

Lumen-Admiral schrieb:


> Ey Erich, das ist KEINE Regenjacke.




Dann empfehle ich die Ausgabe 7/12 der Mountainbike im Sonderteil BEST PARTS . Da wurden zehn der derzeit gängigsten REINEN Regenjacken getestet. Und jetzt darfste raten, wer da als ÜBERRAGENDER Testsieger hervorging - nicht nur was die Regendichtigkeit angeht, sondern auch bei der Atmungsaktivität.
Na gut, viele bezeichnen es als Bike Bravo - aber Laborwerte lassen sich meines Erachtens nicht verleugnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (24. August 2012)

Gore Active Shell oder Paclite. Alles andere ist unbrauchbar.
Paclite stinkt nicht so schnell, ist aber nicht so angenehm auf der Haut. Leicht sind beide.
Imprägnieren ist halt lästig, aber ohne gehts nicht.
Kosten >200.


----------



## beetle (24. August 2012)

Paclite ist super. Kostet halt. 

Früher gabs bei http://www.outdoor-broker.de/ öfters mal welche von Berghaus im Angebot. Die sind gut.


----------



## beetle (24. August 2012)

Gibt gerade was. Allerdings halt kein kleines Packmaß.

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/berghaus-mera-peak-hardshell.html


----------



## garbel (24. August 2012)

Bei mir haben bis jetzt alle Membranen, die ich so anhatte, mehr oder weniger versagt - und ich bin kein Supermonsterschwitzer. Diverse von Gore und meine aktuelle Regenjacke aus Event-Membrane. In der Event steht die Suppe eben erst nach 30 Minuten und nicht nach 20 Minuten wie in den Gores.

Gibt es denn immer noch keine Imprägnierung, an der Wasser dauerhaft abperlt, dann könnte man sich den ganzen Membranequatsch sparen. Die Evolution hat auch keine Membrane als Nässeschutz erfunden, von daher kann das wohl nicht der richtige Weg sein...


----------



## Yossarian (24. August 2012)

Hat sie nicht? Was ist dann deine Haut? Plastikfolie?
Jede deiner Zellen hat ne Membran.


----------



## Wolfgang-Staige (1. September 2012)

Ich möchte auch Mammut empfehlen. Absolut dicht.


----------

